# Reinforcing Plastic Wheel Hubs (1/32)



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

The first thing you will need to do is measure the size of the hub to find the correct size of plastic tubing you will need. In most cases you will need 1/4" (0.250") tubing cut into 3/16" lengths. Always use a tubing cutter for nice clean cuts.

















Take the collars you have made and cost the inside with a good solvent style plastic cement (such as Plastruct). Then press the collar onto the wheel hub. Make sure it is all the way on and contacting the main area of the wheel.










Here are the tools and materials needed for this simple wheel modification:



















I have used the same tubing cutter for over 30 years and it has cut hundreds of pieces of brass, aluminum, and plastic tubing over those years. It is one of the best purchases you can make if you plan to build slot car chassis.

*CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Very nice fix Tom! Question: do you have a ton of problems with the wheel hubs breaking or falling apart? And if so, is it a particular brand that does it?

Personally, I've yet to experience this and was just wondering.

Good tip and thanks for posting it up!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------

